# A4 Or M6



## GTO676 (Jun 6, 2005)

What is the diff between A4 or M6????


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTO676 said:


> What is the diff between A4 or M6????


A4 = 4 speed automatic
M6 = 6 Speed Manual


----------



## RamAir69 (Jun 8, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> A4 = 4 speed automatic
> M6 = 6 Speed Manual


 Plus the M6 is a hell of alot more fun on the street, my opinion only.


----------



## blue05 (Apr 19, 2005)

I love debating this topic, I have never seen it on the GTO boards before. :rofl:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Is the top speed the same on the A4 and the M6? I've seen in one post that the A4 is limited to 158 mph and the M6 tops out at close to 180 mph :confused .


----------



## RamAir69 (Jun 8, 2005)

The M6 is set at 156 approx. just like the auto.





6QTS11OZ said:


> Is the top speed the same on the A4 and the M6? I've seen in one post that the A4 is limited to 158 mph and the M6 tops out at close to 180 mph :confused .


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

RamAir69 said:


> The M6 is set at 156 approx. just like the auto.


Thanks :cheers .


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

RamAir69 said:


> The M6 is set at 156 approx. just like the auto.


WHere did you get that info from, just wondering cause I've had mine over 165 and it's stock.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I have the M6 and really like it, but sometimes I think an A4 would be more practical.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Braman'sGTO said:


> WHere did you get that info from, just wondering cause I've had mine over 165 and it's stock.


Jesus! I had mine up to 145 on I-75 and I though I was honkin. 165! Damn.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Jesus! I had mine up to 145 on I-75 and I though I was honkin. 165! Damn.


I may have been exceeding the speed limit just a little, that was on one of my runs against one of my customers M3's. I have to try very hard not to do that to often, my driving record will finaly be clear again in October if I can manage to keep my food out of the gas.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I think if they caught you going that fast here in Florida, they would ship you off to Gitmo for a while. Only, I dont think the guards showing you thier ta-ta's would bother you too much ;-)


----------



## GTO676 (Jun 6, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Jesus! I had mine up to 145 on I-75 and I though I was honkin. 165! Damn.


I-75 is crazy as hell I hope it was late at night.......


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

You know, now that I think about it, I was going lower 160's in mine...... :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTO676 said:


> I-75 is crazy as hell I hope it was late at night.......


Not sure if it was exactly I-75. You know when you are SB over the skyway, after passing the NB tolls on your left you come to that fork, 2 lanes left to 75, 2 lanes right to your town. After you take the 2 left lanes, there is that beautiful, long straight shot for a couple miles before it actually merges into 75, with only 1 lone overpass and you can see everything, no where for the boys in blue to hide on you. About 7PM and nobody else in front...... I couldnt resist. I had the windows down and at 145 the wind noise was quite loud. Its funny, at around 120 the sound of the car changes. Gets that sort of "air rushing over the fuselage" sound to it, and that about all you hear.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

So it's probably safe to say that the '05 goat will do at least 170? Today AOL had an article on the '05 GTO and there was a statement that alleged that the '05s had an extra 10 to 15 mph of top end speed over the '04s. I guess I'll just have to find an open road, I mean race track, to confirm that allegation  .


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

M6 is more fun, but I've heard the 05 A4 is faster to 60 than the M6.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

C5ORGTO said:


> M6 is more fun, but I've heard the 05 A4 is faster to 60 than the M6.


Pontiac states the A4 is 1/10th faster 1/4 mile and 1/10 faster 0~60. But there is nothing like dumping the clutch on my M6, and banging through the gears. It truly is drivers' preference.


----------



## 2005Goat (Mar 21, 2005)

I have an 05 A4 and I plan on modding it with a higher stall converter, which will put me way ahead of an M6 with the same HP.
I own a few dumptrucks that I hate driving...I'm certainly not going to shift gears when I get in my car.


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

That's really surprising that an automatic is faster than a manual in a quarter mile when everything else is equal. Just doesn't sound like it was launched right or something (wheelhop :confused ).

As for I-75, one of the greatest stretches of road is Alligator Alley!! I got a great lesson on that road.

At 140, the front end of a stock Z28 gets _squirrelly_


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> So it's probably safe to say that the '05 goat will do at least 170? Today AOL had an article on the '05 GTO and there was a statement that alleged that the '05s had an extra 10 to 15 mph of top end speed over the '04s. I guess I'll just have to find an open road, I mean race track, to confirm that allegation  .


I do remember an artical by a European company that was testing the Vauxhault and said it will do 170, that car was running the LS1. The extra 50 HP is capable of taking a car with basicaly the same aerodynamics and propeling it an extra 10 - 15 mph. Anything over 140 aerodynamics plays a big part of getting you more top end but that is only up to a certain point. The closer you get to 200 the higher the HP you need, basicaly to reach 200 you probably need 500hp or better to do it in a GTO, the interestig thing to see is how stable it would be at those speeds.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Palmer said:


> That's really surprising that an automatic is faster than a manual in a quarter mile when everything else is equal. Just doesn't sound like it was launched right or something (wheelhop :confused ).
> 
> As for I-75, one of the greatest stretches of road is Alligator Alley!! I got a great lesson on that road.
> 
> At 140, the front end of a stock Z28 gets _squirrelly_


I was in Nevada last summer with my 02 Z28. I ran on what they call the Extraterrestrial Highway, rte375. I ran the 98 miles of it's length in 50 minutes. That puts the average just under 120. I had it up to top end which I was unable to tell what it was due to the speedo topping at 155. My guess was 165. It was rock steady, but I had a custom alignment. You definately got that air rush over the fuselage sound. Even with the temp being over 100 the cars temp guage never rose, and I got 24 mpg on that tank. 
This road runs past area 51 and they monitor all the traffic. I'm wondering what they thought when they saw the numbers I posted going past them. The road is so desolate that people probably do that a lot, so maybe I didn't freak them out that much.


----------



## RamAir69 (Jun 8, 2005)

I know mine toped out at around 156 when it was stock. It will go much faster now. I was approaching 170+ the other day, kind of fun in a scary way. I actually read a tech article concerning this subject, that 04 GTO's are limited to 156.

I wonder if 05's are different. Or if it is the difference between M6 and A4. Strange






Braman'sGTO said:


> WHere did you get that info from, just wondering cause I've had mine over 165 and it's stock.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

RamAir69 said:


> I know mine toped out at around 156 when it was stock. It will go much faster now. I was approaching 170+ the other day, kind of fun in a scary way. I actually read a tech article concerning this subject, that 04 GTO's are limited to 156.
> 
> I wonder if 05's are different. Or if it is the difference between M6 and A4. Strange


When I hit 145, an image popped into my head. It was that of my front tire popping. I let off the gas.


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, I havn't had my 05 A4 over 160, but I will say that it is a very smooth ride at that speed. I hope to get a long enough strech where I can stay on the gas for a longer period of time. Oh, the rpm's were at 5,000 so I don't think there is much more top end. Since the M6's have a lower gear ratio, I would think they would have a higher top speed. I am pretty sure that the power is there.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

JTYLER1604 said:


> Well, I havn't had my 05 A4 over 160, but I will say that it is a very smooth ride at that speed. I hope to get a long enough strech where I can stay on the gas for a longer period of time. Oh, the rpm's were at 5,000 so I don't think there is much more top end. Since the M6's have a lower gear ratio, I would think they would have a higher top speed. I am pretty sure that the power is there.


J- My RPM's in 6th @ 60 is 1500. 4 x 1500 = 6000 @ 240MPH. Not that there is enough power for that, but the drive ratio is available.

arty:


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

Sweet. I can't complain about having less top end - Most people never do 160 in their lifetimes. And it's scary as hell. You have the drive ratio - I hear theres a supercharger for sale lol.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> J- My RPM's in 6th @ 60 is 1500. 4 x 1500 = 6000 @ 240MPH. Not that there is enough power for that, but the drive ratio is available.
> 
> arty:


240 sounds fun....... but scarey.... :cheers


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

JMVorbeck said:


> When I hit 145, an image popped into my head. It was that of my front tire popping. I let off the gas.


 :agree 

Amazing how long it takes for those muscles in your "sphincter" to relax!!!


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I checked the speed raiting on the stock tires and if I remember correctly they are rated for 168 mph so you should not have to worry about shredding a tire at 145 unless you are doing it on a gravel road.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

HEH! Tell that to all the owners of Ford Explorers with Firestone's on those things as they were going topsy turby down the highway! The "W" series are rated for 168 but I am just too chicken to push it that far. Daddy's got kids and they need new shoes!


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

cant argue that, im in the same boat. I hate to say it cause firestone does make some good tires but out of all the sets of FS that I have owned I never had any luck with them, but those were all on trucks. After that whole feasco they had on the Exploders I started running BF Goodrich and Goodyears and hever had any problems with them.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> HEH! Tell that to all the owners of Ford Explorers with Firestone's on those things as they were going topsy turby down the highway! The "W" series are rated for 168 but I am just too chicken to push it that far. Daddy's got kids and they need new shoes!


There was several problems with the Explorer/ Firestone situation that was not Firestones fault. 

The tires were spec'd by Ford to have 25 or 28 (I'm not sure which)pounds of air. This was done to improve the poor ride quality of the Explorer. This caused two problems in itself. First, most people do not check their tire pressure, so as it loses air over time, you very quickly end up with a serious underinflation sitution. Two the recomended air pressure and tire were marginal at full load capacity which would cause excess tire flex. This would cause excess heat. Add one and two together and you the perfect situation for tread seperation. 

Most cases where tires failed, the vehicle was heavily loaded. Over 60% of them had rooftop carriers. This also makes the vehicle harder to control.
Then there had to be driver error involved. The last thing you want to do when you have a blowout is hit the brakes. I would be willing to bet that the first thing these Explorer drivers did was, hit the brakes. You now have a heavily loaded, with the rooftop carrier, top-heavy vehicle. The braking will instantly make it unstable, which would push it or cause oversteer to the blowout side. Add in a driver overcorrection and the vehicle flips.

Car & Driver rigged an Explorer with a device to cause a blowout. They tested this and found that unless they did something stupid, like hit the brakes or swerve, they came to a safe stop everytime. 

Firestone probably should not have agreed to the Ford air pressure spec. They knew the tire was marginal with that load. They changed the tire slightly through it's production run to have an increased load capacity. That was their admission of fault. The real problem was driver error. Just like the Audi 5000. 

That said I would never exceed, for a sustained time, the tires maximum speed rating.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> There was several problems with the Explorer/ Firestone situation that was not Firestones fault.
> 
> The tires were spec'd by Ford to have 25 or 28 (I'm not sure which)pounds of air. This was done to improve the poor ride quality of the Explorer. This caused two problems in itself. First, most people do not check their tire pressure, so as it loses air over time, you very quickly end up with a serious underinflation sitution. Two the recomended air pressure and tire were marginal at full load capacity which would cause excess tire flex. This would cause excess heat. Add one and two together and you the perfect situation for tread seperation.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I wasnt trying to bash Firestone, I am only willing to trust them (Tires in general) so far then my common sense kicks in and says "Hey moron! Your going 145MPH SLOW DOWN!"


----------

